# Metra Movie Magic



## fizzball (Sep 20, 2008)

So last year they were shooting this movie "The Express" around Chicago. They dressed up the tunnel under the Davis Metra platform--blocks from my home and across the way from my corporate masters -- to look like a stadium tunnel. I'd forgotten I'd taken crappy cellphone shots of the work until I started seeing trailers for the film. They're now up at my Flickr page.


----------



## Steve4031 (Nov 4, 2008)

That movie had several shots on the South Shore line at the beginning where Ernie Davis runs from a gang of kids. His friend jumps on a passing train to escape. I questioned that scene in that it advocates unsafe behavior.


----------



## Kevin L. (Dec 5, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> That movie had several shots on the South Shore line at the beginning where Ernie Davis runs from a gang of kids. His friend jumps on a passing train to escape. *I questioned that scene in that it advocates unsafe behavior.*


Everything "advocates unsafe behavior" these days. Why not just wrap everyone in a bubble, and then plant some trees to offset the "carbon footprint" of said bubble, which would be plastic?

Even the veggietales are too intense for some people. What movies and shows did you watch during your youth?

Despite suffering from the stupid early 80s "non violent tv" movement, even the classic A-Team "advocated" beating down on opponents, discharging firearms at people, using explosives, "reckless" driving, weight lifting, and disobeying and disregarding authority. It also "advocated" heartless mercenary behavior, as the A-Team only worked for large sums of money...

You can enter your bubble, but don't force your bubble on the rest of us. We've survived this far without any sort of "bubble", and we came along smartly. Now that people are trying to encase everything in "bubbles", we're going downhill rapidly.


----------



## gswager (Dec 5, 2008)

Steve4031 said:


> That movie had several shots on the South Shore line at the beginning where Ernie Davis runs from a gang of kids. His friend jumps on a passing train to escape. I questioned that scene in that it advocates unsafe behavior.


They're stuntmen. If we ban them, then the movies are boring.


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 6, 2008)

gswager said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > That movie had several shots on the South Shore line at the beginning where Ernie Davis runs from a gang of kids. His friend jumps on a passing train to escape. I questioned that scene in that it advocates unsafe behavior.
> ...


And one other thing Stuntmen prepare and rehearse and use so much safety standards in their skills there is little risk, but when a stunt goes wrong it is very serious, remember the war movie and helicopter.

The world will be a dull place if we fail to exercise our imagination.

Aloha


----------

